

Does Google Analytics make Google more likely to acquire you? - Readmore

It sounds like a stupid question of course, but I've started trying to figure out what valuable data Google has access to through it's services. If you're using Google Analytics then Google knows who goes to your site, when they use it, where the go when they leave, etc. It's a great way to pick your next acquisition. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Zenter perhaps?
======
gscott
Zenter had hardly started so there couldn't have been many conclusions you
could draw from traffic data. It comes down to does it make the whole better.
Google wants to move quickly into a web based presentation system, so now they
have some new employees and some extra code to draw from.

~~~
Readmore
That's true, they weren't a publicly growing web app.

